# Change from velocity to modwheel control?



## kimarnesen (Mar 1, 2018)

Is it a way to change instruments from being controlled with velocity on the keyboard to modwheel in Kontakt? Some libraries give you the option, but for some, don't find such options. It especially becomes a pain with layering instruments that respond differently.


----------



## darrenwonnacott (Mar 1, 2018)

Brian Wherry's TransMIDIfier might be able to do this!

http://www.bewaryprods.com/software/products/TransMIDIfier/index.html

Here is a link to the manual.
http://www.bewaryprods.com/software/products/TransMIDIfier/TransMIDIfierUserGuide.pdf


----------



## robgb (Apr 2, 2018)

kimarnesen said:


> Is it a way to change instruments from being controlled with velocity on the keyboard to modwheel in Kontakt? Some libraries give you the option, but for some, don't find such options. It especially becomes a pain with layering instruments that respond differently.



Try this:
http://www.nilsliberg.se/ksp/scripts/scripts.html#crossfade


----------

